# Could we (R-15) be next?



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

I saw where the HR-20 just got an update on 05Dec. Could we R-15'ers be far off?:grin:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Let's hope so. And hope there's something substantial in it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, we can hope. But, since there are seperate development teams I doubt that it's any indication as to the timing of our update.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

It is FAR off. It will be after the New Year, maybe longer, before any R-15 update goes into a full release.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bobman said:


> It is FAR off. It will be after the New Year, maybe longer, before any R-15 update goes into a full release.


And this information is based upon what?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

jwd45244 said:


> And this information is based upon what?


I imagine it's based on how long it would take for everyone to get an update if they started right now.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

I got 10eb 22 days after it started on the west coast. I suspect that we will get an update after the 1st of the year but without real knowledge it is just that speculation.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

For what it is worth, Earl mentioned that the R15 would be getting an update to match some of the features on the HR20 release "soon" for whatever that's worth. :lol: 

And please, no speculation on what "soon" means in EarlSpeak. Got enough of that on the HR20 "when are we gonna get OTA" threads!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

monetnj said:


> For what it is worth, Earl mentioned that the R15 would be getting an update to match some of the features on the HR20 release "soon" for whatever that's worth. :lol:


Yeah, I think he said that in this forum in late September. Then it became "around the holidays".


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

qwerty said:


> Yeah, I think he said that in this forum in late September. Then it became "around the holidays".


He just said it yesterday in the HR20 forum. Someone asked him when the R15 would see similar updates.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Yeah, I think he said that in this forum in late September. Then it became "around the holidays".


But has he used the term "soon", "very soon" or "uber soon"?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like soon is _now!_


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Just watch when any release goes into a full release, meaning everyone, and it WILL BE after the end of the year.

I would consider it more of an educated guess as I have been here for the last year of R-15 updates. Also 3 were even pulled after a partial release.


----------



## rgraham541 (Aug 6, 2006)

There is a upgrade for the R15 going on now! It requires a force to get it as it is not automatic. see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72356


----------

